# IBS Couples I have a question.



## 22771 (Aug 27, 2006)

What if a couple both have an ibs? Will there be a big tendency that there children will have an ibs too?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Something similar to the if you both have heart disease, strokes, diabetes, etc in your medical histories your kids will have a bit higher risk than others.There may be some genetics in the mix but environment also plays a big role.K.


----------



## 14849 (Aug 25, 2006)

> quote:Originally posted by Juris07:What if a couple both have an ibs? Will there be a big tendency that there children will have an ibs too?


There probably wouldn't be any children. If you're not in the bathroom then your partner would be, so sex would probably never happen.







I would guess that there would be a good chance your child would develop IBS if both you and your partner have it.Besides not having the patience for children, my main reason is that I would never chance ruining the life of an innocent person that would be my son or daughter. It's a good thing my wife doesn't want children.I have seen circumstances where people with physical handicaps such as having missing limbs have reproduced, only to produce a child that is missing limbs. I'm not selfish enough to risk reproducing for the sake of my own want of children. There is no way in Hell I would ever create another life and risk destroying his/her life with something like IBS. I may as well have AIDS and reproduce as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## 14646 (Aug 23, 2006)

I have a cousin and an uncle who also have IBS, but I don't think it's necesarily hereditary. HOWEVER, I think anxiety disorders can certainly be hereditary (all three of us have those as well as other family members) and although we don't know the cause of IBS, we know stress and anxiety is a major trigger. I think it's a possiblity then, that people with anxiety disorders are already predisposed to other disorders (depression/ibs). This is my (probably controversial) opinion. I have no fact to base this on. Only my experience as a sufferer of IBS, OCD, Generalized Anxiety, Clinical Depression and oddly enough I'm a psychology major.


----------



## 14448 (Jun 14, 2006)

I think there is definately a hereditary factor.My Mum has IBS, so does her sister, and my grandma had IBS + Crohn's disease. I've accepted that I've inherited a very sensitive digestive system that reacts badly to stress, certain foods and eating in general. I also agree with Althea- that anxiety disorders are hereditary, and this may lead to IBS. I have OCD (under control now) and Social Anxiety Disorder (out of control). I think children can develop an anxious personality as a result of having anxious parents, that anxiety is often learned behaviour rather than genetic. For example, if the parents view the world as a scary, dangerous or depressing place, the child is likely to pick up on this and do the same.My Mum has always been embarassed about her IBS symtoms and treated them as shameful, and as a child I felt I had to hide mine from her (and from everyone else). This made me anxious, and I'm sure contributed to the vicious iBS-anxiety cycle.I want to have a big family, maybe 4 or 5 children. I'm not not put off by the thought they may inherit my weak digestive system, nor do I think it's selfish to risk having children with IBS! I will teach them to be confident and positive, that Ibs is nothing to be ashamed of and, like other non-dangerous conditions, can be managed. I will also bring them up on a healthy diet, and teach them about nutrition and relaxation. I'm sure if my parents had been more understanding and supportive, anxiety and IBS would not control my life today.


----------



## 14849 (Aug 25, 2006)

> quote: I'm sure if my parents had been more understanding and supportive, anxiety and IBS would not control my life today.


So if you know this, why do you let it control your life today?My family has "crappy stomach genes" too. I just got the worst of'em.


----------



## 14448 (Jun 14, 2006)

Because I can't (yet) shake off the years of conditioning that has made me ashamed of IBS and resulted in an irrational but crippling anxiety disorder. I wish I could. I'm determined that oneday I will.


----------



## 14849 (Aug 25, 2006)

> quote:Originally posted by Sukie:Because I can't (yet) shake off the years of conditioning that has made me ashamed of IBS and resulted in an irrational but crippling anxiety disorder. I wish I could. I'm determined that oneday I will.


Good luck. Sometimes it's as if it's "microchipped" into our brains.....


----------



## 14646 (Aug 23, 2006)

> quote:I want to have a big family, maybe 4 or 5 children. I'm not not put off by the thought they may inherit my weak digestive system, nor do I think it's selfish to risk having children with IBS! I will teach them to be confident and positive, that Ibs is nothing to be ashamed of and, like other non-dangerous conditions, can be managed. I will also bring them up on a healthy diet, and teach them about nutrition and relaxation.


Good for you! I love your positive attitude. You sound like you'd be a very understanding parent.


----------



## 22771 (Aug 27, 2006)

I have never known a relative of mine that has an ibs, maybe for now. And maybe I inherited it from my ancestors.How about adopting orphans? Is that a better alternative instead of having a children that might inherit your ibs? Or maybe scientists have a new method on genetic engineering that they might get rid of that ibs gene from the cells.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Something to consider is they are making good progress with figuring out IBS so kids in the future will have a better outlook.AlsoKids Take Sickness Cue From Parents http://preventdisease.com/news/articles/ki...s_parents.shtmlalsoOrv Hetil. 2006 Jun 25;147(25):1167-70. Links [Genetic background of irritable bowel syndrome][Article in Hungarian]Hagymasi K, Tulassay Z. Semmelweis Egyetem, Altalanos Orvostudomanyi Kar, II. Belgyogyaszati Klinika, Budapest. hagymasikriszti###freemail.huIrritable bowel syndrome (IBS) is a functional disorder which affects the 20% of the population. The exact origin is unknown. IBS is the result of interaction of genes and environmental factors. Familial aggregation and higher concordance rate of monozygotic twins compared to dizygotic twins provide evidence for the importance of genetic factors in the pathogenesis of IBS. Interest has focused on genetic variants of serotonin transporter and receptors, because of their role in gut motility, visceral sensitivity, immun processes and mood. Firm conclusions about the role of serotonin system, as well as other neuroreceptors, G-proteins, cytokine polymorphisms in the pathogenesis of IBS cannot be made.PMID: 16893132 Rev Gastroenterol Disord. 2005 Spring;5(2):82-8. Links Environmental versus genetic risk factors for irritable bowel syndrome: clinical and therapeutic implications.Talley NJ.Clinical Enteric Neuroscience Translational and Epidemiological Research Program, Mayo Clinic College of Medicine, Rochester, Minnesota, USA.The pathogenesis of irritable bowel syndrome (IBS) has traditionally been based on the biopsychosocial model that emphasizes that the symptom manifestations of IBS and consulting behavior are influenced at least in part by psychological processes. However, there has been increasing interest in trying to identify and unravel potential molecular mechanisms in IBS, and this endeavor has been driven by some evidence that there is a true genetic contribution to IBS. IBS does aggregate in families, and the concordance of IBS is twice as great in monozygotic compared with dizygotic twins in most, but not all, studies. A number of genetic polymorphisms have been associated with IBS but most remain to be independently confirmed, and unknown gene-environment interactions probably remain essential for the disorder to manifest. As we become better able to specify the phenotypes within IBS, it seems likely that increasingly relevant gene associations that have implications for testing and treatment will rapidly be identified. IBS probably represents a collection of several organic diseases, some of which may have a genetic component; the biopsychosocial model, although important, may represent a gross oversimplification of the underlying molecular pathogenesis.PMID: 15976739 Clin Gastroenterol Hepatol. 2005 Nov;3(11):1057-65. Links The genetics of irritable bowel syndrome.Saito YA, Petersen GM, Locke GR 3rd, Talley NJ. Clinical Enteric Neuroscience Translational and Epidemiological Research (C.E.N.T.E.R.), Mayo Clinic and Foundation, 200 First Street SW, Rochester, MN 55905, USA. saito.yuri###mayo.eduBecause of the heterogeneity in symptoms and diagnostic findings, patients with irritable bowel syndrome (IBS) remain a challenge to treat and to study. This difficulty stems from lack of understanding of the pathophysiology of this disorder. Environmental factors likely play an important role in the pathogenesis and clinical manifestations of IBS. Several recent studies suggest a genetic basis for IBS, either in etiology or predicting response to therapy. Because of interest in studying the genetic contributors to this and other functional gastrointestinal disorders, we review the literature on genetic risk factors that might explain the familial clustering of IBS. Familial aggregation studies and twin studies suggest a modest contribution of genetics to the development of IBS. Pharmacogenomic and association studies provide stronger, although far from conclusive, evidence for genetic variants that affect expression of IBS. Together, these studies suggest that a multidisciplinary approach with clinical and psychological tools, epidemiologic methods, and genetic techniques might help elucidate the molecular components leading to the common symptoms of IBS and result in better treatments for those with IBS.PMID: 16271334 Gastroenterol Clin North Am. 2005 Jun;34(2):305-17. Links Genetics and genotypes in irritable bowel syndrome: implications for diagnosis and treatment.Park MI, Camilleri M. Clinical Enteric Neuroscience Translational and Epidemiological Research Program, Gastroenterology Research Unit, Mayo Clinic College of Medicine, Charlton 8-110 200 First Street Southwest, Rochester, MI 55905, USA.Several twin studies and familial aggregation studies in IBS are consistent with either a genetic or a social learning hypothesis, and it is possible that both play a role. The prospect of identifying a genetic cause for IBS may be very important, because it raises the possibility of confirming that IBS isa disease entity, suggests new insight into the pathophysiology of the disorder, and provides new targets for drug development. Several candidate genetic markers including: those related to cytokines such as IL-10, TNF-alpha and TGF beta1; SERT-P; alpha-adrenergic receptors; and G proteins have been associated with certain aspects of IBS. Genetic polymorphisms,however, are common and may have no etiological or pathogenetic relevance. Searching for the genes in IBS is of potentially great relevance.Such studies may identify more specific phenotypes in IBS or potentially predict increased disease vulnerability, but it is unlikely that this strategy will lead to a diagnostic test, given the limited component of IBS that is likely to be genetically determined. Pharmaco genomic studies have potential to be important in the future. For this potential to be realized, it will be necessary to formally include genetic studies in trials of experimental drugs.This would enhance understanding of one of the roles of genetics for treating IBS.PMID: 15862937 Gastroenterology. 2001 Oct;121(4):799-804. Links Irritable bowel syndrome in twins: heredity and social learning both contribute to etiology.Levy RL, Jones KR, Whitehead WE, Feld SI, Talley NJ, Corey LA. University of Washington, Seattle, Washington 98195, USA. rlevy###u.washington.eduBACKGROUND & AIMS: Heredity has been suggested to explain the finding that irritable bowel syndrome (IBS) tends to run in families. Research in this area has been limited. The aim of the present study was to assess the relative contribution of genetic and environmental (social learning) influences on the development of IBS by comparing concordance rates in monozygotic and dizygotic twins to concordance between mothers and their children. METHODS: Questionnaires soliciting information on the occurrence of more than 80 health problems, including IBS, in self and other family members were sent to both members of 11,986 twin pairs. RESULTS: Analysis is based on 10,699 respondents representing 6060 twin pairs. Concordance for IBS was significantly greater (P = 0.030) in monozygotic (17.2%) than in dizygotic (8.4%) twins, supporting a genetic contribution to IBS. However, the proportion of dizygotic twins with IBS who have mothers with IBS (15.2%) was greater than the proportion of dizygotic twins with IBS who have co-twins with IBS (6.7%, P < 0.001), and logistic regression analysis showed that having a mother with IBS and having a father with IBS are independent predictors of irritable bowel status (P < 0.001); both are stronger predictors than having a twin with IBS. Addition of information about the other twin accounted for little additional predictive power. CONCLUSIONS: Heredity contributes to development of IBS, but social learning (what an individual learns from those in his or her environment) has an equal or greater influence.PMID: 11606493


----------



## masterplan (Aug 6, 2006)

> quote:Originally posted by eric:Something to consider is they are making good progress with figuring out IBS so kids in the future will have a better outlook.


I think you'll struggle to find anyone here that gives a ****, we're a bit too busy being depressed and losing our social lives to be thinking "At least kids in the future won't get it so bad".


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Masterplan, I hvae had IBS for thirty five years, since I was ten and I am forty five now.I understand your frustrations with having IBS.However, for me I hope kids in the future won't have to endure the pain and agony and symptoms in the future.Ponderings of an IBSerhttp://ibsgroup.org/groupee/forums/a/tpc/f...0173/m/67910046


----------



## 22161 (Aug 1, 2006)

My brother has colitis but copes with this 'real' digestive problem far beter than i do my IBS. I try to tell myself that he's far worse off than me but he manages to lead a normal life. It's not as easy as it sounds though as you all know. My sister though has no digestive problems and neither of my parents do. We're a very open and honest family and things of this nature have never been seen as embarrassing or not to spoken about. In fact i'd say that poo is spoken about in our house more than any other household







I think my problems do not stem from "teachings" from my parents but from an unfortunate inncident at school and my inability to cope with it. I think people with IBS have a tendency to have physcological effects unlike other digestive disorders making us unable to cope with the social effects.


----------



## 22032 (Aug 10, 2006)

I fear having my own children not only because of passing on bad digestive genes (not to mention OCD) to them but also because I am afraid how my own body will react. I have a very fragile body and am afraid that I would get so sick during the pregnancy and that I would not be able to deliver a healthy baby. I do not know what the future will hold for me...but I have concerns about this. I do however want children...adoption looks very attractive to me however.


----------

